
 End of the Blog - nickb
http://williampatry.blogspot.com/2008/08/end-of-blog.html
======
fallentimes
Wow, I thought this was going to be a linkbait-like read, but it was actually
really interesting.

Here's to hoping he launches an anonymous blog in the future even if he is
troubled by the negativity.

~~~
gruseom
I'm glad you wrote this, because I assumed from the title that the post would
be a lame argument about how blogs in general were becoming obsolete now that
we're in Web 3.2b or whatever. But I clicked on it after reading your comment
and - you're right, it's intelligent and wonderfully written, if sad. I'm not
surprised Google hired this guy.

------
edw519
After reading the entire post, one sentence still stuck out for me:

 _My late mother, aleha ha-shalom, told me repeatedly that I had a religious
obligation to learn every day, and I have honored her memory by doing exactly
that._

What a pleasure for me to read a statement like that on a hn post, for 2
different reasons:

1\. It's nice to see a tidbit of wisdom spawned from a viewpoint rarely
discussed or understood here. (I really don't want to start a debate or
discussion here, just want to recognize a really cool thought.)

2\. Sometimes I think half the reason anyone attempts anything creative is
just to say, "Look Ma at what I did!" Even though my mother doesn't really
understand what I do, that's still a big part of it for me.

I'm going to show her some really cool UI stuff I did last week. She'll say,
"That's nice honey." That alone will fuel my rockets for another week or so.

~~~
ojbyrne
My mother's favorite phrases directed at me growing up were "Tell me something
I don't know" and "If the book is so interesting, why are you talking to me
about it as opposed to reading it."

Always annoying, but motivating too.

~~~
dangoldin
My mom's was "Make something people want"

------
william42
It's always sad when a post like this happens.

